# Manchester United - City. 10 settembre 2016 ore 13:30.Tv e Streaming



## admin (29 Agosto 2016)

In Premier League si inizia a fare sul serio. Dopo la sosta per le nazionali si ripartirà con il botto. Derby di Manchester. United contro City. Mourinho contro Guardiola. Entrambe appaiate in testa (insieme al Chelsea di Conte) con 9 punti.

Manchester United - Manchester City si disputerà sabato 10 settembre 2016 alle ore 13:30 all'Old Trafford di Manchester.

Dove vedere United - City in tv?

Diretta su Fox Sports ed in streaming sui servizi online offerti da Sky.


Ecco le formazioni


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2016)

Vince il City


----------



## juventino (29 Agosto 2016)

Prevedo un pari, con Conte che prende momentaneamente la testa della classifica.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2016)

Mourinho contro Guardiola... comincio già a preparare i pop corn.

Certo che la Premier quest'anno fa paura in quanto ad allenatori: Mourinho, Guardiola, Conte, Klopp. E mettiamoci anche Ranieri, se lo merita dopo il miracolo della stagione scorsa!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2016)

Match of the year.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Agosto 2016)

ho visto meglio il city
Ma è 50 e 50 per me
Tra le due in ogni caso secondo me la spunterà il chelsea di conte in ottica campionato..anche se ha urgente bisogno di un centrale


----------



## Tobi (6 Settembre 2016)

Non so, anche se il City ha un gioco piu fluido e corale grazie a Guardiola, non lo vedo ancora pronto ad andare a dettare legge all'Old Trafford. Secondo me vince lo UTD


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Settembre 2016)

doppietta di Ibra e tutti a casa.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

up


----------



## LukeLike (9 Settembre 2016)

Bah, il City, orfano di Aguero, ha tutti giocatori che hanno ancora tutto da dimostrare. Lo United mi pare abbia qualche certezza in più.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Settembre 2016)

Guardiola dall'alto della sua superbia andrà all'Old Trafford per imporre il suo gioco...Mou lo controllerà e poi gli servirà un paio di pizze come omaggio...vince lo United due a zero...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Bravo
Clichy Otamendi Stones Zabaleta
Silva Fernandinho De Bruyne
Sterling Ihenacho Nolito​
Piccola correzione al City.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Settembre 2016)

tiferò spudoratamente Guardiola....


----------



## martinmilan (10 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Guardiola dall'alto della sua superbia andrà all'Old Trafford per imporre il suo gioco...Mou lo controllerà e poi gli servirà un paio di pizze come omaggio...vince lo United due a zero...



Apparte l'anno dell'Inter,mourinho le ha quasi sempre prese da Guardiola...e anche con belle manite
Forza PEP


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2016)

Per me guardiola fa la sorpresa e fa partire Sané da titolare (e lo spero, c'è l'ho alla fantapremier)...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Apparte l'anno dell'Inter,mourinho le ha quasi sempre prese da Guardiola...e anche con belle manite
> Forza PEP


Vero...ma penso che quest'anno Mou si prenderà la rivincita


----------



## Zani (10 Settembre 2016)

Sarà un noioso pareggio con Mou che parcheggia l'autobus come fa sempre contro le grandi squadre


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2016)

Tifo per il pari, con Gonde che si prende la vetta.


----------



## Torros (10 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Guardiola dall'alto della sua superbia andrà all'Old Trafford per imporre il suo gioco...Mou lo controllerà e poi gli servirà un paio di pizze come omaggio...vince lo United due a zero...



con Zlatan in attacco il contropiede praticamente non è un opzione.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali:
[FONT=&quot]
United: De Gea, Valencia, Bailly, Blind, Shaw, Fellaini, Pogba, Mkhitaryan, Rooney, Lingard, Ibrahimovic

City:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bravo, Sagna, Otamendi, Stones, Kolarov, Fernandinho, De Bruyne, Silva, Sterling, Nolito, Iheanacho[/FONT]*


----------



## VonVittel (10 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> [FONT="]
> United: De Gea, Valencia, Bailly, Blind, Shaw, Fellaini, Pogba, Mkhitaryan, Rooney, Lingard, Ibrahimovic
> 
> City:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#292F33][FONT="]Bravo, Sagna, Otamendi, Stones, Kolarov, Fernandinho, De Bruyne, Silva, Sterling, Nolito, Iheanacho[/FONT]*



Partitone. Mi siedo comodo sul divano e mi godo questo supermatch!


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

Ma quanto corre il City?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

Straordinario gol di De Bruyne

1-0 City


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

Che scarsone sto Blind


----------



## Tobi (10 Settembre 2016)

city fino ad ora nettamente superiore


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia come gioca il City


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

Davvero impressionante il City fino ad ora.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (10 Settembre 2016)

Fino a quest'anno il City ha sempre avuto i giocatori e mai un allenatore in grado di farli giocare..(mancini,pellegrini)..adesso con mastro Pep..hanno trovato uno che insegna calcio...e i risultati si vedono..


----------



## Tobi (10 Settembre 2016)

c'è poco da fare, Mourinho grande motivatore e tutto quello che volete, ma come schemi di gioco, movimenti senza palla è lontano anni luce da Guardiola Conte ed Ancelotti


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2016)

"Eh ma il calcio di Guardiola è noioso" vero pizzaiolo? LOL


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2016)

Che mostro Guardiola.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

2-0 City.

Un massacro.


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2016)

Lezione di calcio di Guardiola a Mourinho


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2016)

Ho il 4-1 per il City nella schedina, speriamo bene


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2016)

2-1 Ibra

Bravo non si è allenato abbastanza.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2016)

Questa partita vale più di tutta la serie a messa insieme.


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2016)

Lo United dopo essere stato preso a pallate per 35/40 minuti quasi pareggia 

Se lo è divorato Ibra in modo piuttosto clamoroso


----------



## __king george__ (10 Settembre 2016)

la state guardando? mister 100 milioni come sta giocando?


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2016)

Finora Pogba peggiore in campo di uno United imbarazzante. Migliore in campo il solito culone di Mou che per poco non gliela fa pareggiare.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Finora Pogba peggiore in campo di uno United imbarazzante. Migliore in campo il solito culone di Mou che per poco non gliela fa pareggiare.



giusto,su pogba solo uno juventino mi poteva rispondere...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la state guardando? mister 100 milioni come sta giocando?



Male. Errore grave sul primo gol di De Bruyne dove non ha voglia di marcarlo e lo lascia andare.

Male pure Ibra a parte il gol.


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giusto,su pogba solo uno juventino mi poteva rispondere...



Veramente non lo avevo letto il tuo intervento, sono sincero


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2016)

Comunque Ihenacho e Rashford sono tra i migliori giovani emergenti a livello mondiale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi ma i terzini dello United ???? Se giocassimo noi contro questi probabilmente finirebbe con 10 gol a loro favore


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

Ma dove lo hanno raccattato sto portiere?


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo hanno raccattato sto portiere?


Quoto, scarsissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

Poi mi dicono che la Giuve vincerebbe con questi ... Boh a me paiono alieni .. Vanno il triplo della serie A


----------



## __king george__ (10 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma i terzini dello United ???? Se giocassimo noi contro questi probabilmente finirebbe con 10 gol a loro favore



ecco perchè non guardo le partite estere (tranne le coppe)

anche a livello di velocità di gioco un pom ricordo guardai una partita del liverpool vs nonricordo e dopo la serie A mi sembrava a rallentatore.....


----------



## __king george__ (10 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi mi dicono che la Giuve vincerebbe con questi ... Boh a me paiono alieni .. Vanno il triplo della serie A



abbiamo scritto contemporaneamente la stessa cosa.....c'è da dire che in Italia li ingabbiamo a livello tattico magari....


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2016)

Pogba un disastro


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2016)

quando torneremo a sti livelli ?


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2016)

Lo United pare una squadra italiana, sono andati alla stessa velocità del City per 20 minuti, poi Guardiola ha ripreso in mano il pallino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

Ma Fernando quanto è elegante ? Madonna e qui c'era chi lo schifava ... Sono 10 anni che non vediamo un giocatore così


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2016)

ahahah ma sto Bravo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quando torneremo a sti livelli ?



Tra 300/400 milioni .. Forse


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2016)

Il centrocampo Pogba - Fellaini fa proprio piangere. Fellaini e un giocatore inguardabile. Con Pogba in giornata 'no' sembrano Montolivo e Poli


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi MA CHE PARTITA È ??? Sono millenni sono che non vediamo una partita così ??? Spettacolare


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2016)

*United - City 1-2 FINALE

City solo in testa con 9 punti, in attesa del Chelsea.*


----------



## 666psycho (10 Settembre 2016)

Bene cosi, ogni sconfitta di mourinho è una vittoria per me..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2016)

Godo, pagliaccio portoghese!


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2016)

City da solo con 12 punti. Certo che hanno rischiato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Bene cosi, ogni sconfitta di mourinho è una vittoria per me..



Siamo in 2 deve pagare per sempre il C avuto all inter


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2016)

Godo. Sarebbe stato uno scandalo se l'avessero pareggiata.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo in 2 deve pagare per sempre il C avuto all inter



E con me 3.


Bella schifezza lo United comunque.
Mourinho si è veramente costruito una carriera su un paio di colossali botte di deretano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2016)

Vittoria scontata (almeno per me), Mourinho oggi ha perso una grossa chance in casa e col City senza Aguero.

Silva ho paura che abbia il 100% di passaggi azzeccati, semplicemente mostruoso


----------



## Tobi (10 Settembre 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> E con me 3.
> 
> 
> Bella schifezza lo United comunque.
> Mourinho si è veramente costruito una carriera su un paio di colossali botte di deretano.



uno degli allenatori piu sopravvalutati di sempre


----------



## The Ripper (10 Settembre 2016)

Mourinho omi è andato.
Ma vi rendeto conto che ha conegnato le chiavi del centrocampo al City? manco Brocchi avrebbe fatto un errore simile


----------



## .Nitro (10 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi Guardiola è dio,assurdo come una persona sola sia riuscita a far cambiare totalmente una squadra,sotto tutti i punti di vista. Questo ama il calcio più di qualunque altro


----------



## El Mágico (10 Settembre 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Guardiola è dio,assurdo come una persona sola sia riuscita a far cambiare totalmente una squadra,sotto tutti i punti di vista. Questo ama il calcio più di qualunque altro



Alla faccia di quel buffone di Raiola!!!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Settembre 2016)

Non è andata come prevedevo...il City è molto più avanti come livello ed ha meritato la vittoria
Mou ha molto da lavorare...squadra sfilacciata che si affida solo alle giocate dei singoli...molto da fare e molto da rivedere se vuole competere per il titolo


----------



## Hammer (10 Settembre 2016)

Grande Pep. United umiliato



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque Ihenacho e Rashford sono tra i migliori giovani emergenti a livello mondiale.



Iheanacho cavallissimo, con Guardiola diventerà davvero forte


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2016)

Premetto che ho potuto vedere solo il primo tempo,ma fino a lì lezione di calcio del vecchio Pep. Dominio totale e,francamente,un pochino imbarazzante fino alla papera di Bravo.
Fernandinho e KDB spaziali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2016)

Vogliamo parlare di David Silva? L'ha piazzato in mezzo al campo, sulla mezzala, dandogli le chiavi del centrocampo: ecco il risultato.


----------



## Snake (10 Settembre 2016)

improvvisamente su MW scoppia la Pep mania?


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Settembre 2016)

Io è da almeno un anno e mezzo che mi sono convertito....per me era riuscito a migliorare pure il Bayern


----------

